# Alaska Kodiak Wood Stove Manual (c 1980's)



## Stephen in Beacon

Hello everyone, Happy New Year. Great forum! I am completely new to wood stoves and had a question regarding a 1980's Kodiak Stove my wife and I recently purchased from a couple who switched to a pellet stove. The previous owners mentioned the stove was well maintained, as it was cleaned very well, fire bricks are in good shape, and a new paint job. We live in Beacon, NY (Hudson Valley) and our city building inspector needed to view the original manual in order to give us a permit to install in our small 980 sq. ft home. The previous owners didn't have the manual and when we contacted Alaska Stoves they no longer had old manuals due to, ironically, a fire several years back and they lost any documents dating back to this stove. I thought I would be able to use a very safe method of determining fire proofing and installation, but the city needed to see actual specs.

Is there anyone on this forum who would happen to have the manual to the stove in the provided picture...my wife and I would greatly appreciate any information you might have regarding this brand and model.

Thank you!

Stephen


----------



## BrotherBart

Welcome. You are going to have a real hard, if not impossible, time finding a manual for that stove. People come through here every once in a while looking for one and I don't recall them ever finding one. Possibly the UL listing plate is still on the back of the stove that would give the inspector the information he needs.


----------



## pen

Could 36 inch clearance and other base requirements for a non-UL stove be used here?  I believe these are stated in NFPA 211?

pen


----------



## Stephen in Beacon

BrotherBart said:


> Welcome. You are going to have a real hard, if not impossible, time finding a manual for that stove. People come through here every once in a while looking for one and I don't recall them ever finding one. Possibly the UL listing plate is still on the back of the stove that would give the inspector the information he needs.


Thank you, I'll look for the UL listing.


----------



## coaly

pen is correct, simply use the non-UL listed criteria in NFPA 211 for unlisted stoves.

Most stove fabricators had no manual. Fisher being the first and largest didn't even have one and customers asking for information finally got their wish when licensed fabricators (Thanks to; Factoryville, PA) had their own printed, were approved by Fisher International and later supplied with stoves. (Later models after 1980 had their own copywrited manuals written by Fisher Int.)
If you watch Craigslist for older stoves, sometimes the seller will state it comes with a manual. I contact them and try to get them to scan it for me, or get a copy somehow. I've even had manuals mailed to me and sent them back after scanning myself. (That's how I obtained Fisher manuals uploaded in Hearth-Wiki) Haven't seen one for Kodiak yet, but you're in the right company of people looking for such a thing.


----------



## coaly

Here's hope that a manual exists;
An auction from October 2011 stating a "manual in office".
http://www.auctionflex.com/showlot.ap?co=1&weiid=7775375&lang=En

If you look close, you'll notice this stove is using FISHER FEET !! (Kodiak being one of many patent infringers of Fisher)
OK, I blew a fuse     serves me right for not staying in the Fisher forum.


 this ain't right


----------



## Len Kampf

coaly said:


> Here's hope that a manual exists;
> An auction from October 2011 stating a "manual in office".
> http://www.auctionflex.com/showlot.ap?co=1&weiid=7775375&lang=En
> 
> If you look close, you'll notice this stove is using FISHER FEET !! (Kodiak being one of many patent infringers of Fisher)
> OK, I blew a fuse     serves me right for not staying in the Fisher forum.
> 
> View attachment 88655
> this ain't right
> 
> View attachment 88656



LaBonBon post indicated she has put the manual on this sight. I am looking for it with know success.

Len


----------



## briguy0419

not sure if this is too late... but i do have a full original manual for this wood stove. The guy i bought my house from kept EVERYTHING, document wise.


----------



## coaly

Welcome to the Forum;
I don't see any listed in the Hearth Wiki section yet, so it would be appreciated if you can scan the manual and send as a pdf to be uploaded. I'm sure there are more looking for it. 
It would be found under "S" ; Stove here https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/special/pages

If the file is too large for the site, you can email it to bearstoves@verizon.net so I can resize and get uploaded. Thanks !


----------



## Shwammy

Coaly, I hate to break it to you but when I was a kid my grandpa had a woodstove in his shop that he'd welded together of plate steel himself in the early 60's. The top was not stepped like a Fisher stove but flat instead. It was flat and a good bit bigger than the Fisher stoves. To give you an idea he used it as a work table in the summer months. It was huge, with the top being about a 4 foot square piece of 1/2 inch. It was also surrounded with a few layers of bricks on the sides to hold heat. Unfortunately when he died it got cut up for scrap along with the one he'd made for the house that had been moved out when they had central heat and air installed. It was a stepped down three piece top and used pipe caps for the draft knobs. If he was alive he'd be joking around about how he was still waiting on the check from that kid Bobby Fisher for having stolen his invention.

Ok I'm just joshing you about Fisher stealing his stove idea. But he did have the one in the shop.


----------



## BrotherBart

Bob named the "Grandpa Bear" stove in your grandpa's honor.


----------



## coaly

Actually, Carol did.


----------



## Len Kampf

briguy0419 said:


> not sure if this is too late... but i do have a full original manual for this wood stove. The guy i bought my house from kept EVERYTHING, document wise.



I would be very interested in getting a copy of that manual. Can you scan it into your computer and email it to me, or mail it to me if I give my address.

Let me know what your cost is to reproduce this manual.

Len


----------



## afrazer

I was wondering if you were able to get a copy of the manual as I would like one also if possible. I have an older Kodiak stove that has no tag or numbers anywhere on it and the insurance company is needing one. Not sure what to do.

Thank you, 
Adam


----------



## begreen

Please post the manual here or send it to me. I will post it in the wiki.


----------



## briguy0419

sorry about that, figured the post was so old that I wouldn't hear a reply! I've been crazy busy, I will get it scanned and up by end of this weekend guys!


----------



## begreen

Thanks. Seems like there is a lot of interest.


----------



## briguy0419

mine has been keeping my whole 2000sq foot house warm all winter up in NH during this crazy cold winter! Great stove


----------



## begreen

Decent! How much wood have you used?


----------



## briguy0419

Well... only 3 cords so i've still used bunch of oil too :-\


----------



## Saltylady

Please if you can send me a copy of the manual too.....we are building our new house and zoning is requesting a copy of the manual or installation specs.


----------



## Mark Adams1975

briguy0419 said:


> sorry about that, figured the post was so old that I wouldn't hear a reply! I've been crazy busy, I will get it scanned and up by end of this weekend guys!


I just found out yesterday that the Kodiak Alaska Stove that I bought and refurbished is a no go for insurance until I get a manual. Would you mind emailing me a copy of that manual as well? I would greatly appreciate your assistance in getting out of this mess I created. Thanks.


----------



## devildog 54

if it is still available can you send the manual to me as well.  Thank you.


----------



## Reina

I would be most grateful for a copy of the manual as well. Please let me know if there is a better place to look or who to ask. Thanks


----------



## puckmanjack

briguy0419 said:


> sorry about that, figured the post was so old that I wouldn't hear a reply! I've been crazy busy, I will get it scanned and up by end of this weekend guys!


Please add me to that list. I would be willing to purchase a copy of this manual. I ignorantly purchased this model without a manual on CL, and it is currently a very large, heavy expensive door stop without the manual (town requires).


----------



## venator260

Did anyone get a scan of the manual yet? I wouldn't mind having that as well as my parents have the same stove.


----------



## AWmason0211

briguy0419 said:


> sorry about that, figured the post was so old that I wouldn't hear a reply! I've been crazy busy, I will get it scanned and up by end of this weekend guys!


Are you able to post the manual. I would love a copy as well. Thank you so much, as you will be helping so many.


----------



## devlin

I also would like a copy of this manual.  If anyone can help, it would be appreciated!


----------



## esiddle

Stephen in Beacon said:


> Hello everyone, Happy New Year. Great forum! I am completely new to wood stoves and had a question regarding a 1980's Kodiak Stove my wife and I recently purchased from a couple who switched to a pellet stove...
> 
> Is there anyone on this forum who would happen to have the manual to the stove in the provided picture...my wife and I would greatly appreciate any information you might have regarding this brand and model.


I need one too!  did you ever find one?  is it possible to get an electronic copy from you?


----------



## esiddle

I just bought one of these stoves too!  Did anyone ever find a manual and how can I get a copy?  Thanks!


----------



## begreen

Thread is a few years old. It seems unlikely a manual is going to show up.


----------



## articcatbill

begreen said:


> Thread is a few years old. It seems unlikely a manual is going to show up.


I was out here looking for some other information.  I do have a copy of the kodiak wood stove manual from the Alaska Company.  Does anyone still need this?  I am a bit busy early this week but later in the week I can get a copy scanned and uploaded if there is still anyone interested in having a copy.


----------



## pen

articcatbill said:


> I was out here looking for some other information.  I do have a copy of the kodiak wood stove manual from the Alaska Company.  Does anyone still need this?  I am a bit busy early this week but later in the week I can get a copy scanned and uploaded if there is still anyone interested in having a copy.



That would be excellent!  Please do share as it would be a great resource to have around.


----------



## articcatbill

Ok, thanks I will get it scanned and posted, hopefully sometime this week.

Bill


----------



## venator260

articcatbill said:


> Ok, thanks I will get it scanned and posted, hopefully sometime this week.
> 
> Bill



Add me to that list. It would be nice information to have.


----------



## articcatbill

OK, here is the Kodiak Manual scanned into a .pdf.  Hope it is helpful


----------



## coaly

Thanks Bill ! That has been a long time coming. It will be saved in the Stove Wiki section for the future generations these stoves will outlive.






	

		
			
		

		
	
Priceless !


----------



## articcatbill

coaly said:


> Thanks Bill ! That has been a long time coming. It will be saved in the Stove Wiki section for the future generations these stoves will outlive.
> 
> View attachment 183635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priceless !


Your welcome, that quote in the manual always cracked me up also.  Glad to help.


----------



## Yani and Pique

articcatbill said:


> I was out here looking for some other information.  I do have a copy of the kodiak wood stove manual from the Alaska Company.  Does anyone still need this?  I am a bit busy early this week but later in the week I can get a copy scanned and uploaded if there is still anyone interested in having a copy.


I would love the manual, not sure if it is the same what as mine but anything is better than nothing.


----------



## begreen

Click on thread #36 above to download.


----------



## articcatbill

Yes that is a Kodiak for sure, is that a fireplace insert?  It kind of looks like it from the picture but hard to tell.  The manual does list brick layouts etc for the fireplace inserts.  Nice stove we had the big Kodiak free standing for years, they are a great stove, well built for sure.  Heated our home for at least 20 years with that stove.  As mentioned you can download the .pdf file above in post 36.  Enjoy!


----------



## Amin1992

Did this ever get posted? Friend of mine would love to see this


----------



## articcatbill

Yes it is in this thread and the I think it is posted in the library as well.  just look above in post 36 and it is posted there.


----------



## Timothy Simcox

briguy0419 said:


> sorry about that, figured the post was so old that I wouldn't hear a reply! I've been crazy busy, I will get it scanned and up by end of this weekend guys!


Would you be able to send me a copy , let me know the cost>


----------



## articcatbill

Timothy Simcox said:


> Would you be able to send me a copy , let me know the cost>


You can open it an print it yourself it is in this thread look at post 36 it is attached there as a .PDF file.


----------



## stevencoulter

I have a manual that might be close - this is for the Furnace / Parlor models of the Kodiak Wood / Coal Convertibles


----------



## Hansville

Yani and Pique said:


> I would love the manual, not sure if it is the same what as mine but anything is better than nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230795


By chance can I get dimensions for your stove?  I might buy a used one but have no access to it before middle of the month.  I’d like to see if it will fit in my space.


----------

